# Planning reptile trip,can anyone help



## xhoodyx (Dec 3, 2009)

Im planning a trip to England,starting in Leed and working my way down to London.While im in the country id like to see a reptile expo or shops,maybe bring something home.Does anyone know of any shows or really good places,shops,ect to go?Can someone help,i plan on leaving early 2010,say end of feb,begining of march


----------



## BuzzzKilllington (Aug 2, 2008)

I would suspect it's a bit early in the year for most shows, but then I'm only ever interested in ones in the south east.

As far as reptile shops are concerned, I've heard good things about Snakes'n'Adders (Leeds), Crystal Palace Reptiles (London), Cold Blooded (Essex) and Vanishing World (Kent). There are almost certainly more decent shops out there, others might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

scales and tails in leicester is a very good shop.


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

Jungle Phase in essex is also worth a visit


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

snakes and adders is now in sheffield and its well worth a visit:2thumb:


----------



## necrosamus (Aug 23, 2010)

avoid Pets at Home! other than that manchester has swan street pets, viper & vine and a few others


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello fellow New Englander! I'm from New Hampshire myself, but live over here now. As far as reptile shops out that way, I'm afraid I don't know of much other than Crystal Palace (which was mentioned before) as I'm in the Northwest. However, if you ever get out this way check out the Reptile Rooms in Cleveleys (near Blackpool).


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

lol, you guys missed him by 1 year


----------

